# fuga térmica



## annayra

fuga térmica? thermic leak or thermic dispersion or thermal dispersion /leak?


----------



## Lagartija

annayra said:


> fuga térmica? thermic leak or thermic dispersion or thermal dispersion /leak?



"Our cryogenic system has a thermal leak and we are unable to cool the amplifier down to 20 Kelvin."

Or we would use the term "thermal short" in that same sentence because it is like having a "short circuit" to ground in an electrical circuit, but in the thermal sense; the cold part is not sufficiently isolated from higher temperature parts and the system does not have enough capacity to overcome this "thermal leak" and achieve complete cooling.

Either term works in the context I have given above.  You didn't supply any context for your question.  If you give us the entire sentence where the word is used, perhaps we could be of more help.


----------



## annayra

Lagartija said:


> "Our cryogenic system has a thermal leak and we are unable to cool the amplifier down to 20 Kelvin."
> 
> Or we would use the term "thermal short" in that same sentence because it is like having a "short circuit" to ground in an electrical circuit, but in the thermal sense; the cold part is not sufficiently isolated from higher temperature parts and the system does not have enough capacity to overcome this "thermal leak" and achieve complete cooling.
> 
> Either term works in the context I have given above.  You didn't supply any context for your question.  If you give us the entire sentence where the word is used, perhaps we could be of more help.



I finally decided on thermal leak, thx for the help. 

However, I still have the doubt, since I had two concepts, and would like to know if it applies in both cases: 

1) fuga termal referring to doors and accesses to a building/room allowing such escape of a temperature achieved through air conditioning.

2) fuga termal referring to the thermal leak on an air conditioning device due to failure, damage, etc.  

I see in the second option is thermal leak for sure, but on the first instance... is it still the same term?


----------



## Lagartija

annayra said:


> I finally decided on thermal leak, thx for the help.
> 
> However, I still have the doubt, since I had two concepts, and would like to know if it applies in both cases:
> 
> 1) fuga termal referring to doors and accesses to a building/room allowing such escape of a temperature achieved through air conditioning.
> 
> 2) fuga termal referring to the thermal leak on an air conditioning device due to failure, damage, etc.
> 
> I see in the second option is thermal leak for sure, but on the first instance... is it still the same term?



I would use "thermal leak" in the first case as well, especially if this is to describe a thermal model or design of a structure.

"The entire volume of the proposed structure will be cost-efficient to heat or cool due to a design which minimizes thermal leaks through door and window openings."


----------



## Julie_UM

"There's a thermal leak" means something like "saltó la térmica"???


----------



## jalibusa

En general cuando se habla de edificios se usa "thermal loss"; en maquinaria a menudo es "heat leak", aún cuando se trata de frío como en tu caso.


----------



## Julie_UM

me hablabas a mi?? 

y cómo se diría "saltó la térmica" o "saltaron los tapones"??


----------



## jalibusa

Julie_UM said:


> me hablabas a mi??
> 
> y cómo se diría "saltó la térmica" o "saltaron los tapones"??


Blown fuse o tripped switch, che.


----------



## Julie_UM

Thanks jalibusa!!! 

So, I'd say: "There's a blown fuse / tripped switch."


----------



## jalibusa

Sí, una o la otra: "There's a blown fuse or a switch has tripped".


----------

